# Verlängerung des Angelscheins in NRW



## x-nameless (30. Juni 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe eine Frage, die mich in letzter Zeit viel beschäftigt, vielleicht kann mir ja hier jemand etwas dazu sagen.

Ich habe im Herbst 2009 meine Fischerprüfung in NRW (Bergisch Gladbach) abgelegt und auch bestanden. Anschießend habe ich ein blaues Prüfungszeugnis im DIN A4 Format erhalten und bin damit ins Bürgerbüro gegangen, um mir einen 5-Jahres-Fischereischein ausstellen zu lassen. Dieser ist also für die Jahre 2009-2013 gültig.

Auf meinem Angelschein sind 4 freie Felder für neue Verlängerungen. D.h. ich kann den Angelschein noch vier mal um 1 bzw. 5 Jahre verlängern lassen.

Meine 1. Frage hierzu: Wird der Angelschein, sofern man sich pünktlich meldet, immer anstandslos verlängert, oder kann es vorkommen, dass die Behörde auf einmal behauptet, es wären zu viele Angelgenehmigungen im Umlauf und dass derzeit keine neuen herausgegeben oder verlängert werden?

Ein anderer Punkt ist: Wie gehe ich damit um, wenn ich meinen Schein nun viermal verlängert habe, und somit keine Felder mehr frei sind? Mir wurde gesagt, dass ich in diesem Fall mein blaues DIN A4 Prüfungszeugnis vorlegen muss und mir dann ein neuer Schein gedruckt wird.

Auf der Website vom zuständigen Bürgerbüro steht jedoch: 

"*Jahres-/Fünfjahresfischereischein 
*

Personalausweis oder Reisepass
bei  Neuantrag: 1 aktuelles Lichtbild (45 x 35 mm ohne Rand im Hochformat,  ohne abgerundete Ecken, Gesicht mind. 20 mm Höhe, ohne Kopfbedeckung,  nicht älter als 1/2 Jahr, heller Hintergrund)
Nachweis über bestandene Prüfung
bei Verlängerung: grüne Prüfungskarte des Kreises oder alter Fischereischein"
Mit Nachweis über die bestandene Prüfung ist wahrscheinlich mein Zeugnis gemeint. Doch was genau meinen die mit "grüne Prüfungskarte des Kreises"? 

Vielleicht kommt ja jemand hier aus der Ecke und kann mich aufklären. Würde mich über ein paar Infos sehr freuen!

Es grüßt, x-nameless


----------



## ernie1973 (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Verlängerung des Angelscheins in NRW*

1.

Du bekommst nach bestandener Prüfung IMMER einen Fischereischein auf dem Amt ausgestellt!

Das "zu viele" Scheine in Umlauf sind, gibt es nicht!

...was bei Erlaubniskarten & Vereinsmitgliedschaften anders aussieht - deren Zahl kann durchaus limitiert sein - NICHT aber die Anzahl der ausgestellten Fischereischeine!

2. Wird der Fischereischein so oft verlängert, wie Felder dafür vorhanden sind.
Danach brauchst Du ein neues Paßphoto & bekommst einen neuen Schein.
Dafür reicht in der Regel die Vorlage des (alten) Fischereischeines aus, WENN die ausstellende Behörde identisch ist, mit der Behörde, bei der gerade um Verlängerung ersucht wird.(so ist das zumindest hier in Köln geregelt!).

Ansonsten nimmst Du Dein amtliches Prüfungszeugnis eben mit und bekommst dafür dann den neuen Fischereischein.

Manchmal gerät man an überkorrekte Mitarbeiter der Behörde, die sogar zur "normalen Verlängerung" nochmal das Prüfungszeugnis sehen wollen - ist ja nicht wild - nimmt man einfach direkt mit & man hat dann Ruhe & flott seinen Schein.

Mein Prüfungsnachweis ist ne kleine grüne Karte des Kreises - aber wenn Du ein amtliches Prüfungszeugnis im Din A4 - Format hast, dann sollte das auch ausreichen, solange es ein Dienstsiegel bzw. einen Behördenstempel hat.

Ich hoffe, damit ist alles beantwortet!

Petri Heil!

Ernie

PS:

Ich würde das Prüfungszeugnis und den Fischereischein getrennt aufbewahren, damit im Falle eines Verlustes nicht beides Weg ist - da gibt es zwar auch ne Lösung, aber man hat erstmal Rennerei, um den neuen Prüfungsnachweis zu kriegen - alle bestandenen Prüfungen werden archiviert, aber es geht immer flotter, wenn man den Prüfungsnachweis vorlegen kann!

Den Fischereischein habe ich stets dabei und die Prüfungsbescheinigung bleibt immer brav zu Hause liegen!

E.


----------



## schrauber78 (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Verlängerung des Angelscheins in NRW*



x-nameless schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich habe eine Frage, die mich in letzter Zeit viel beschäftigt, vielleicht kann mir ja hier jemand etwas dazu sagen.
> 
> ...



Alles andere ist für dich unwichtig...

Sollte dein Fischereischein dann irgendwann mal voll sein, lässt du ein Passfoto im o.g. Format machen und latscht dann zum Bürgerbüro und lässt dir einen neuen ausstellen. Normalerweise reicht dann der "alte" Fischereischein.


----------



## ernie1973 (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Verlängerung des Angelscheins in NRW*



schrauber78 schrieb:


> Alles andere ist für dich unwichtig...
> 
> Sollte dein Fischereischein dann irgendwann mal voll sein, lässt du ein Passfoto im o.g. Format machen und latscht dann zum Bürgerbüro und lässt dir einen neuen ausstellen. Normalerweise reicht dann der "alte" Fischereischein.


 
In Köln z.B. reicht der alte Schein *NUR DANN*, wenn der alte Schein auch schon von der Stadt Köln ausgestellt oder verlängert wurde.

Ist die ausstellende Behörde eine andere (als Köln) gewesen, *DANN* besteht man in Köln ernsthaft auf die Vorlage des Original-Prüfungszeugnisses.

Ich halte das auch für Quatsch, weil man um den alten Schein zu bekommen ja schon einmal irgendwo bei einer Behörde den Prüfungsnachweis vorgelegt haben muß, aber anscheinend vertrauen sich Behörden untereinander nicht immer!

#c

Mit Prüfungsnachweis & altem Schein ist man aber immer und überall auf der sicheren Seite - und es ist ja auch kein Aufwand, einmalig beides mitzunehmen, um dann ggf. 1 Jahr oder 5 Jahre Ruhe zu haben!:m

Ernie


----------



## x-nameless (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Verlängerung des Angelscheins in NRW*

Super, vielen Dank erst mal für eure schnellen Antworten!!
Ich meine, das Thema ist ja erst mal noch gar nicht aktuell, da ich den Schein ja schließlich gerade erst bekommen habe, aber ich blühe total auf in meinem Hobby und habe mir deswegen halt Sorgen gemacht, ob es eventuell mal Probleme bei der Verlängerung geben könnte.

Aber dann kann ich ja beruhigt sein!

Habe als Jugendlicher viel geangelt mit Jugendfischereischein und war einige Jahre im Angelverein.

Danach war einige Jahre Pause, u.a. weil ich mich nicht dazu bewegen konnte, die Prüfung abzulegen, was im Nachhinein ja gar kein großer Akt war.

Jetzt wo ich die Prüfung hinter mir habe, kann ich endlich mal meine Angeltechniken verfeinern und mich richtig intensiv meinem Hobby widmen. 

Hätte ich keine anderen Verpflichtungen, würde ich wahrscheinlich jeden Tag am Wasser sitzen!


----------

